# Flash 9 finalmente è qui!!!!

## Raffo

Letto ora su ossblog, aggiornato e tutto funziona... finalmente flash 9 è compatibili con il nostro browser!!! 

Basta sostituire libflashplayer.so sul vostro sistema... si fa in un secondo  :Wink: 

http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b1_installer_linuxplugin

----------

## federico

Per architetture a 64 bit si sa nulla?

----------

## X-Drum

maggiori informazioni a questo url:

http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/

per la versione 64 bit ancora nulla, credo che ci vorrà del tempo...

oltretutto questa versione del plugin è una beta

edit: beta non è corretto: è una pre-release

----------

## Raffo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> maggiori informazioni a questo url:
> 
> oltretutto questa versione del plugin è una beta

 

Vero, è una beta, ma funziona.... non puoi capire che soddisfazione vedere aperte quelle maledette pagine con flash...

----------

## X-Drum

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   maggiori informazioni a questo url:
> 
> oltretutto questa versione del plugin è una beta 
> 
> Vero, è una beta, ma funziona.... non puoi capire che soddisfazione vedere aperte quelle maledette pagine con flash...

 

no capisco invece... maledetto flash ogni tanto mi imbatto in un sito (magari d'interesse) che

mostra il lapidario messaggio "flash 9 is needed" e rosiko parecchio  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MajinJoko

io sono su 64 bit, ma l'ho installato su Opera (binario a 32), e funziona bene. Ottimo.

@ X-Drum

sarà banale, ma hai controllato che il browser sia settato per cercare il plugin nella cartella dove l'hai salvato?

----------

## tizio

potreste postare un sito che utilizza flash9 per vedere se la sostituzione ha avuto effetto?

grazie mille

----------

## X-Drum

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> io sono su 64 bit, ma l'ho installato su Opera (binario a 32), e funziona bene. Ottimo.
> 
> @ X-Drum
> 
> sarà banale, ma hai controllato che il browser sia settato per cercare il plugin nella cartella dove l'hai salvato?

 

io sono su 64 bit e avevo la versione 7 di flash funzionante,

mi riferivo al fatto che capisco la frustrazione di quando ci si imbatte in un sito fatto il flash 9

non ho nessun problema col plugin flash ne v.7 ne v.9

 *tizio wrote:*   

> potreste postare un sito che utilizza flash9 per vedere se la sostituzione ha avuto effetto?
> 
> grazie mille

 

www.quakewars.com

usa solo flash 9

----------

## federico

 *tizio wrote:*   

> potreste postare un sito che utilizza flash9 per vedere se la sostituzione ha avuto effetto?
> 
> grazie mille

 

Come nel post di xdrum

 *Quote:*   

> More thorough instructions are available in the individual packages. Go to this page to make sure it worked. The version should read 9,0,21,55.

 

----------

## riverdragon

Si può andare anche su http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ per provare.

----------

## .:chrome:.

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?netscape-flash-9.0.21.55

----------

## mambro

E per ppc niente?   :Very Happy: 

..forse quando voleranno i maiali..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> E per ppc niente?

 

eh... siamo alle solite... quelle considerate "architetture minori" sono sempre snobbate e tocca agli utenti farsi il mazzo per far funzionare quello che serve  :Sad: 

----------

## emix

Noto anche con dispiacere che richiede le gtk+  :Confused:  che stress installarle solo per il plugin flash!

----------

## federico

 *mambro wrote:*   

> E per ppc niente?  
> 
> ..forse quando voleranno i maiali..

 

Quando sarete solidali con gli amd64 isti ! :p

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   E per ppc niente?  
> 
> ..forse quando voleranno i maiali.. 
> 
> Quando sarete solidali con gli amd64 isti ! :p

 

ahaha per amd64 secondo me è solo questione di tempo per il porting,

arrivera non si sa quando ma arriverà.

quel giorno magari potro' finalmente droppare ffox a 32 bit

----------

## LAj

non ci posso credere:

ieri ero lì per i blog degli sviluppatori che cercavo info

fin quando mi sono detto: ci vorranno ancora un paio di settimane prima che esca qlc!

E patapan

...bella sorpresa  :Very Happy: 

Alla adobe sono proprio forti, hanno un paio di progetti in cantiere da lasciare a bocca aperta!

Cmq per provare il plugin potete anche visitare

http://nike.com/nikeair/

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *emix wrote:*   

> Noto anche con dispiacere che richiede le gtk+  che stress installarle solo per il plugin flash!

 

eh?

e che c'entrano le gtk+ con flash? dovrebbe essere solo un semplice oggetto da piazzare nella directory dei plugins di netscape

----------

## federico

O come mio fratello che usa ff64 e rinuncia ai siti in flash...

Yeha ora posso vedere il sito del sensation  :Smile:  http://sensation.id-t.com/

Fede

----------

## LAj

A me funziona, anche se non ho ancora sentito l'audio, 

ma non mi meraviglia più di tanto, visti i test che stavano eseguendo nei laboratori.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eh?
> 
> e che c'entrano le gtk+ con flash? dovrebbe essere solo un semplice oggetto da piazzare nella directory dei plugins di netscape

 

Mi sembra di aver capito che siano indispensabili per la versione stand-alone.

Ad ogni modo il plug-in non lavora da solo, ma si basa su molte librerie del sistema, indispensabili anche per aprire delle finestre di dialogo magari, dipende dalle specifiche di macromedia!

cmq qui trovate l'elenco completo:

http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/

----------

## LAj

 *federico wrote:*   

> O come mio fratello che usa ff64 e rinuncia ai siti in flash...
> 
> Yeha ora posso vedere il sito del sensation  http://sensation.id-t.com/
> 
> Fede

 

WOW!!!

Guardiamoli tutti insieme così facciamo un po' di test  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> eh?
> 
> e che c'entrano le gtk+ con flash? dovrebbe essere solo un semplice oggetto da piazzare nella directory dei plugins di netscape

 

Eh... Vallo a chiedere all'ebuild  :Wink: 

Tra l'altro ho provato a scaricare il plugin dal sito e a installarlo manualmente, ma non viene riconosciuto dal browser (suppongo) a casua della mancanza di qualche libreria.

----------

## mambro

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   E per ppc niente?  
> 
> ..forse quando voleranno i maiali.. 
> 
> Quando sarete solidali con gli amd64 isti ! :p

 

Almeno voi firefox 32bit volendo lo potete installare   :Sad: 

Su ppc c'è gnash ma è ancora in altissimo mare.. Ma le specifiche di flash non sono pubbliche? Cos'è che ferma lo sviluppo di un player opensource decente?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Per i 64bittisti: alla fin fine c'è gente che pensa per voi.. non siete così abbandonati come vorreste far credere  :Razz: 

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?nspluginwrapper-0.9.90.3

----------

## Vendicatore

Volevo segnalarvi che hanno rilasciato la beta del Flash Player 9 (FINALMENTE!!!) per linux.

Scaricabile da qui.

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html

Provata sulla mia Gentoo in ufficio e funziona che è una meraviglia (con Xorg 6. :Cool: .

Non vedo l'ora di provarla a casa con Xorg 7.1 per vedere se hanno corretto il problema dei fonts.

 :Cool: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ehm... esiste già un thread nel forum di discussione  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ehm... esiste già un thread nel forum di discussione 

 

Merge effettuato.

----------

## lavish

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Per i 64bittisti: alla fin fine c'è gente che pensa per voi.. non siete così abbandonati come vorreste far credere 
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?nspluginwrapper-0.9.90.3

 

DEVO PROVARLO IMMEDIATAMENTE 0_0

//EDIT: provato con firefox a 64bit e flash 9... funziona   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## ercoppa

Ho provato nspluginwrapper con firefox 64bit e funziona. Il problema è che non riesco a far funzionare konqueror 64bit si puo vero? grazie a tutti in anticipo

P.s. ma come hanno fatto a far funzionare un plugin 32bit su 64bit? maghi   :Shocked: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Provato anche con Xorg7.1.

I fonts si vedono.   :Cool: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Per i 64bittisti: alla fin fine c'è gente che pensa per voi.. non siete così abbandonati come vorreste far credere 
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?nspluginwrapper-0.9.90.3 
> 
> DEVO PROVARLO IMMEDIATAMENTE 0_0
> ...

 

OMG!!!

appena torno a casa metto su firefox a 64bit....non ci credo finalmente è finita!!!!

----------

## lavish

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> appena torno a casa metto su firefox a 64bit....non ci credo finalmente è finita!!!!

 

ehm... con il sito della nike mi si blocca il browser... 

----------

## LAj

 *Quote:*   

> //EDIT: provato con firefox a 64bit e flash 9... funziona      

 

come hai fatto?

solo:

```
# emerge nspluginwrapper
```

?

una volta smascherato, certo!

//EDIT: funziona, ma per niente bene.

neanche il sito di radio deejay

o del sensation

La finestra di firefox si blocca e la cpu sale al 100% di utilizzo!

Forse conta il fatto che non usato l'ebuild per installare flash 9?

----------

## bandreabis

mozilla-firefox-bin   :Question: 

Per me è l'ideale... velocissimo da aggiornare!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

La mia esperienza:

firefox (64bit) + nspluginwrapper + flash9 è altamente instabile sui filmati "grossi". Per i bannerini va bene, ma non si puo' usare un browser se si impianta quando trova un swf di dimensioni corpose..

firefox (64bit) + nspluginwrapper + flash7 sempre andare bene su tutta la linea  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

```

s939 ~ # emerge nspluginwrapper -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-compiler (is blocking net-www/nspluginwrapper-0.9.90.3)

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/nspluginwrapper-0.9.90.3  0 kB

```

 :Question: 

che è sta roba?

dopo, senza gcc-config, non compilava.

alla fine ce l'ho fatta. vedremo se va.

edit:

come detto sopra. cilecca. gnash è decisamente meno peggio (a 64 bit).

a leggere loro, sembra che i 64 bit siano uno scoglio duro.

però almeno sembra certo che questa volta Linux sarà in simultanea con M$.

è già una vittoria di gnash. sarebbe bello se arrivasse il flash 9 libero a 64 prima di quello proprietario.

----------

## X-Drum

 *LAj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La finestra di firefox si blocca e la cpu sale al 100% di utilizzo!
> 
> Forse conta il fatto che non usato l'ebuild per installare flash 9?

 

non credo che dipenda dal metodo d'installazione, in ogni

caso puoi sempre emergerlo normalmente dato che l'ebuild

si trova gia' in portage

----------

## noice

credo sia interessante:

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash

http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2007/01/flash_player_9_for_linux_x86.html

----------

## MajinJoko

 *noice wrote:*   

> credo sia interessante:
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
> 
> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2007/01/flash_player_9_for_linux_x86.html

 

fantastico, grazie. avevo ancora la versione 9 beta (con la quale, ad esempio, non vedevo i filmati di Google Video). Ora vanno.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## bandreabis

Ad oggi è cambiato qualcosa?

Conviene passare a mozilla-firefox + nspluginwrapper o è meglio stare con mozilla-firefox-bin + netscape-flash?

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ad oggi è cambiato qualcosa?
> 
> Conviene passare a mozilla-firefox + nspluginwrapper + netscape-flash?

 

io ho fatto così, funziona discretamente.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ad oggi è cambiato qualcosa?
> 
> Conviene passare a mozilla-firefox + nspluginwrapper + netscape-flash? 
> 
> io ho fatto così, funziona discretamente.

 

Quoto. Tranne per alcuni siti "notoriamente" ostici verso Firefox, Linux, e tutto ciò che è Open  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quoto. Tranne per alcuni siti "notoriamente" ostici verso Firefox, Linux, e tutto ciò che è Open 

 

non solo. anche a ciò che è flash, oserei supporre...   :Cool: 

se funzionano gli skatekini.

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ad oggi è cambiato qualcosa?
> 
> Conviene passare a mozilla-firefox + nspluginwrapper + netscape-flash? 
> 
> io ho fatto così, funziona discretamente.

 

Quindi un mix tra le due, nspluginwrapperserve per usare netscape-flash con la versione non binaria di firefox?

Dovrei provarlo perchè la bin di firefox e flash ora sono sul mio PC e funziona bene.... soprattutto perchè non vedo mai siti che facciano uso massiccio di flash.

Quindi flash è a posto.

Cercherò che fare per java.

Grazie.

----------

